# 489 Visa Medical Exam



## Marchhouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello guys! I'm just wondering which particular medical examinations are necessary for visa 489 application. I want the medical assessment done way before the case officer requests for it. Cheers!

Here are the procedures listed in Bupa:
1. medical examination
2. chest x-ray
3. HIV test
4. hepatitis B test
5. syphilis test
6. hepatitis C test
7. TB screening test (IGRA/TST)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Marchhouse said:


> Hello guys! I'm just wondering which particular medical examinations are necessary for visa 489 application. I want the medical assessment done way before the case officer requests for it. Cheers!
> 
> Here are the procedures listed in Bupa:
> 1. medical examination
> ...


Do My Health Declarations in ImmiAccount. It should tell you what you need. You just don't do it, you will need HAP ID. The letter will contain what test you need.

This should explain everything http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

I have done the medicals for 190 visa application before I apply for the visa, I might however have to apply for the 489 instead, does that mean I need to apply for medicals again and select 489 as the intended visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> I have done the medicals for 190 visa application before I apply for the visa, I might however have to apply for the 489 instead, does that mean I need to apply for medicals again and select 489 as the intended visa


Medical tests for all long terms visas are same 

You can use the same HAP ID.

In the unlikely event, the CO stil needs some additional specific test to be done, he will ask you

Cheers


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Medical tests for all long terms visas are same
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate


----------



## aims (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi guys

Please reply whoever undergone the same issue.

I have done medicals and my son's IGRA test came positive he is 5 years. but negative for daughter. Yesterday we went for xray but resutls not yet shared. Both of them are BCG vaccinated.

Please advice


----------

